# 55G Organic Dirt Tank



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Consists of rotala indica, green tiger lotus, crypts, swords,and driftwood covered in java ferns.. Off to aquire more plants tomorrow.


Looks like you have plenty of plants. How about some more wood?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Looks like you have plenty of plants. How about some more wood?


Good call, i was thinking the same thing. Im going to try and find some large piece to include in the scape


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

I think this is the first time I have seen someone with my same light fixture! I like it though I cant see if you have a double or single fixture since its low tech I'm guessing single.

How long has the tank been setup for?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice tank!


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

Adds to bucket list.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this a Petco dollar sale acquisition perhaps??


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

what were you doing with the hack saw?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> what were you doing with the hack saw?


Umm, forget you saw that. There are no missing persons reported in Baltimore. Ooh look, is that a chicken over there in the window? Hey, how about that NFL lockout huh? /end distraction


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just set the tank up a couple days ago, the dirt is still leaching tannins into the water column. Picked up some jungleval, crypt spiralis, and a madag. Lace, and another green tiger lotus. I also grabbed a big piece of drift wood and rearranged the others. Im not quite sold on the placement yet, ill have to screw with it some more (advice would be helpful). The glo fixture is a double bulb.hahahaha its not actually a hacksaw, this is an old tank and the brace got broken some how. That was my rigged way of fixing it with a quick grip clamp.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about the picture quality i only have internet on my phone so i can only upload phone pics. Ill have to bust out my camera and upload some real pics once this tank gets rollin.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

How long did you spend sifting dirt? I have less than half the amount needed for my 55 and it is grueling sitting there and sifting for hours.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> How long did you spend sifting dirt? I have less than half the amount needed for my 55 and it is grueling sitting there and sifting for hours.


I didnt even bother, no sifting or anything. The only thing i did was break up the clumps and spread it evenly. The tannins are leaching so ill have to do some waterchanges, but that is to be expected.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

moved some stuff around


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I didnt even bother, no sifting or anything. The only thing i did was break up the clumps and spread it evenly. The tannins are leaching so ill have to do some waterchanges, but that is to be expected.


thats the way i do it!


----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent tank, I have a very similar setup though with CO2 injected as well. Glad to see no algae issues!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> thats the way i do it!


I'm tempted.. I have a tub of sifted dirt and it will take me a month considering I do not have a lot of free time to spend sifting dirt for an hour to get a cup of usable dirt. LOL. I can always pack the unsifted into the bottom layer then cap with the sifted prior to adding the sand cap? I have a 50lb bag of Zeobrite I am going to experiment with as the sand cap replacement. I am going to build (make an attempt) the stand this weekend and am anxious to get this up and running.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> I'm tempted.. I have a tub of sifted dirt and it will take me a month considering I do not have a lot of free time to spend sifting dirt for an hour to get a cup of usable dirt. LOL. I can always pack the unsifted into the bottom layer then cap with the sifted prior to adding the sand cap? I have a 50lb bag of Zeobrite I am going to experiment with as the sand cap replacement. I am going to build (make an attempt) the stand this weekend and am anxious to get this up and running.


I used the miracle grow organic potting soil and it does have some sticks mixed in with the dirt but if youre going to cap it especially with sand dont worry about sifting, that sands gonna hold it all down no problems. (keep it simple, stupid)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Works just as well if not better leaving the small chunks in and just removing any lumber that may have been included in the bag.
This is all I removed from a 32Qt bag of MG before using it, just the bigger stuff.









OP the tank looks really great!

*The Fraternity of Dirt*


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

nchumley said:


> Excellent tank, I have a very similar setup though with CO2 injected as well. Glad to see no algae issues!


I might eventually set up a diy co2 bottle depending if i get algae. Its heavily planted so i dont think ill have to. The soil is going to give me some natural co2 due to decomposition so i think that'll be sufficent enough. My other tank is a 29g with eco complete running a 2xt5ho and i dont do any co2 other than some excell every once in a while. No algae problems to speak of.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

how do you guys deal with the miracle grow mixing with the sand/gravel?

seems like it'd be a PITA to keep the surface even and looking nice when moving stuff around.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

gil_ong said:


> how do you guys deal with the miracle grow mixing with the sand/gravel?
> 
> seems like it'd be a PITA to keep the surface even and looking nice when moving stuff around.


You cap the dirt layer with 1-2" of gravel/sand and put a heavy plate down when you fill it up. If you have enough cap over the dirt you just stick the plant roots into the gravel and the roots will grow down into the dirt. Dont have to disturb it at all.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Works just as well if not better leaving the small chunks in and just removing any lumber that may have been included in the bag.
> This is all I removed from a 32Qt bag of MG before using it, just the bigger stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Ive actually been stalking your page every so often and you gave some great information on the miracle grow setup. Your tanks are serious.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

How deep is the dirt layer?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Based on breakdown of the organics the normal setup with 1 - 1 1/2" of soil starting out the CO2 provided is suppose to last (+-)11 months according to Walstad.
My first tank didn't stumble until it was almost 2yrs. wet. After about a month dealing with crypt melt the plants rebounded again and things are going good.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike thats about all i remove too.

the key to not mixing layers is not rescaping.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

i might have to try this when i set up my 36g.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

gil_ong said:


> i might have to try this when i set up my 36g.


 
Haha this forum needs a dirt tank section :hihi:
The *Fraternity* is growing daily and just cause it's dirt doesn't make it Low Tech.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fishtanktv.com is a great site with lots of info about dirt tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Thanks man! Ive actually been stalking your page every so often and you gave some great information on the miracle grow setup. Your tanks are serious.


TY! always good to know posting the details helps others.
This setup of yours is looking to be off to the perfect start.



AesopRocks247 said:


> Fishtanktv.com is a great site with lots of info about dirt tanks.


(imo) we have the info here on TPT but grouping it would help.

D. Walstads book is worth buying.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

It would be really cool to have a dirt club section. I think it would get a lot of people interested because of how easy it is. Its now becomming pretty popluar. I watch a lot of youtube videos and Dustinsfishtanks was a huge help to me aswell.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

I just started a new thread to gauge interest.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I am down with the dirt fraternity! Here is my 3 gallon dirted over a month or so ago. It's not pretty but it's not really meant to be. Lol. My plants are growing well and healthy! And the fish and shrimps love it. 
My 2cents. I had some issues with the dirt coming up as well. Be really careful when you start to fill it up. I slipped and a whole mess of it came up. Had to drain and start all over again. I have some ideas on how to do my next 10 gallon project with dirt. I'll post it once I'm started.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

frrok said:


> I am down with the dirt fraternity! Here is my 3 gallon dirted over a month or so ago. It's not pretty but it's not really meant to be. Lol. My plants are growing well and healthy! And the fish and shrimps love it.
> My 2cents. I had some issues with the dirt coming up as well. Be really careful when you start to fill it up. I slipped and a whole mess of it came up. Had to drain and start all over again. I have some ideas on how to do my next 10 gallon project with dirt. I'll post it once I'm started.


Pretty cool little guy you got there


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Heck the tank in my sig is a dirt tank I started in April and the reason why my next two tanks are dirt. I agree though that once you plant it, you do not remove or rescape because that is sure to cause a f*ing mess and a world of problems. Case in point my test tank before the Finnex I did some fooling with plants and it ended up a brown, disgusting mess.

How about a dirt club logo! Someone run with it!!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

demonr6 said:


> Heck the tank in my sig is a dirt tank I started in April and the reason why my next two tanks are dirt. I agree though that once you plant it, you do not remove or rescape because that is sure to cause a f*ing mess and a world of problems. Case in point my test tank before the Finnex I did some fooling with plants and it ended up a brown, disgusting mess.
> 
> How about a dirt club logo! Someone run with it!!


I can make a logo but the new fourm idea got shot down


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

demonr6 said:


> Heck the tank in my sig is a dirt tank I started in April and the reason why my next two tanks are dirt. I agree though that once you plant it, you do not remove or rescape because that is sure to cause a f*ing mess and a world of problems. Case in point my test tank before the Finnex I did some fooling with plants and it ended up a brown, disgusting mess.
> 
> How about a dirt club logo! Someone run with it!!


scaping changes after setup requires care but can be done
been there done that :hihi:

dirt club logo? already got one! LMAO see my sig?
member #2 has already been claimed also

*Just cause it's dirt doesn't make it Low Tech* is the motto too. :hihi:


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

that is really awesome.



>


i think i might have to commandeer one of my wife's largish glass flower pots.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> scaping changes after setup requires care but can be done
> been there done that :hihi:
> 
> dirt club logo? already got one! LMAO see my sig?
> ...


Fine, I will take number 7 then..


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Pretty cool little guy you got there


Thanks!
Don't mean to hijack by the way. Just wanted to share. I actually started a thread on this tank but it's probably lost by now. Lol!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> that is really awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i might have to commandeer one of my wife's largish glass flower pots.


Thank you! It's been really fun setting this up. I'm new to planted tanks and now I'm hooked!


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

what's that fancy light you have?

i was gonna just go the HD clip-on work light route.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

gil_ong said:


> what's that fancy light you have?
> 
> i was gonna just go the HD clip-on work light route.


It's a 13w cfl perch light from Tom aquatics. I got it from "thatpetplace.com" I was going to do the clip on lamp from hD as well but them I found this and decided to splurge. It's perfect for a nano. The light is a bit on the high side tho. Starting to get some green algae so I just cut photoperiod a bit to see if that helps and put some carbon in my filter for a week.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dirty is the way to be


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Down & Dirty - lol
So, did the idea of the subforum really get shot down? Will dirt related threads be posted in the low tech forum - where should I be watching out for them?


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Down & Dirty - lol
> So, did the idea of the subforum really get shot down? Will dirt related threads be posted in the low tech forum - where should I be watching out for them?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/144069-dedicated-dirt-forum.html

this is the crux of it.




DogFish said:


> True however, all dirt is substrate.....Er....well the idea is dirt for substrate :hihi:
> 
> I'm a realitive newbie on this site and I fould the info I needed to the Substate Forum.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Down & Dirty - lol
> So, did the idea of the subforum really get shot down? Will dirt related threads be posted in the low tech forum - where should I be watching out for them?


Theyre basically lazy and dont feel like doing anything., honestly fishtanktv.com is a huuuge source of info on dirted tanks and the youtube channel dustinsfishtanks is really helpful. They both are pretty much dedicated to dirted tanks. Lots of videos and articles. It takes a little scearching to find what you want on here, you need to know what youre looking for.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Its clearing up and the plants are loving life.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

APC has its own "dirt tank" forum. El natural.

nice FTS!


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

hey guys, naturalaquariums.com is also a good site to read about dirt tanks


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

extrame said:


> hey guys, naturalaquariums.com is also a good site to read about dirt tanks


Good read but forget joining the forum.. their stupid verification does not work so you cannot register.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I was wondering why all the posts seemed to be older - not much activity...


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAt-lYl99_c&feature=channel_video_title


Update. Tank is chugging along. The water is pretty sapped with tannins but i enjoy the look of it. Ihave a little bit of hair algae that started to grow lastweek but the plants are finally springingto action and are fighting backthe algae's advances. Added some duckweed to sop excess nutrients. I have a sneeking suspicion that my gravel is buffering my water which is a good thing in my case because the rainbows are super happy. My tapwater is in the 6 range and the tank water is in the upper 7 range. All is going well. I adjusted my light cycle to 6 hrs spread out between 9 hrs ( 3 hrs on three hrs off) this seems to be helping defeat the algae's little foot
Hold it had in the beginning. The rainbows are getting more vibrant every day. Their colors are exploding.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice update! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that likes the look of the tannins. I think it lends a peaceful, mysterious look to the tank.
Do you think you would have done as well - or even better - with a single bulb T5HO? I'm getting ready to order one to try on my 55, the tank in my sig. Right now I have a twin bulb T8 shoplight on it with a 6500 & 8000 set in it. The light is a little to dim for me, but I don't want to get into the pressurized Co2 thing. I'd like to find a happy medium between what I have now and the amount of light a twin T5HO would provide. I don't know if a single T5 will be much different than what I have now, but I'll try it...


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Nice update! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that likes the look of the tannins. I think it lends a peaceful, mysterious look to the tank.
> Do you think you would have done as well - or even better - with a single bulb T5HO? I'm getting ready to order one to try on my 55, the tank in my sig. Right now I have a twin bulb T8 shoplight on it with a 6500 & 8000 set in it. The light is a little to dim for me, but I don't want to get into the pressurized Co2 thing. I'd like to find a happy medium between what I have now and the amount of light a twin T5HO would provide. I don't know if a single T5 will be much different than what I have now, but I'll try it...


I think you would suffice with a single tube but i dont know if it would be brighter than two t8's. I would assume they would be around equivalent. Ive always used double tubes and am maintaining a good balance. If it ends up being two bright i have duck weed to filter out some light, or ill make a little diy co2, so im good either way. I think the tannins make it look more natural. Seeing them in crystal clear water is pretty surreal though, they look like theyre floating in mid air.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Got twin T5HO's on most of my stuff now but did a single bulb on the upper stainless tank for awhile and it did OK. Happier with the leaf color when I can mix the bulbs adding one for red spectrum in the overall light. Seems it helps the plants grow with more color.

Liking the soft look of your tank.

Earlier today you posted a link to your tank in the frat string, are you wanting to join the dirty tank club LOL?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> I adjusted my light cycle to 6 hrs spread out between 9 hrs ( 3 hrs on three hrs off) this seems to be helping defeat the algae's little foot


That is what I do with my tank to keep BBA at bay. I was told that it didn't do anything to defeat algae.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Nice update! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that likes the look of the tannins. I think it lends a peaceful, mysterious look to the tank.
> Do you think you would have done as well - or even better - with a single bulb T5HO? I'm getting ready to order one to try on my 55, the tank in my sig. Right now I have a twin bulb T8 shoplight on it with a 6500 & 8000 set in it. The light is a little to dim for me, but I don't want to get into the pressurized Co2 thing. I'd like to find a happy medium between what I have now and the amount of light a twin T5HO would provide. I don't know if a single T5 will be much different than what I have now, but I'll try it...


Darkwater tanks are awesome under the right lighting. I have two DW tanks and love them.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Got twin T5HO's on most of my stuff now but did a single bulb on the upper stainless tank for awhile and it did OK. Happier with the leaf color when I can mix the bulbs adding one for red spectrum in the overall light. Seems it helps the plants grow with more color.
> 
> Liking the soft look of your tank.
> 
> Earlier today you posted a link to your tank in the frat string, are you wanting to join the dirty tank club LOL?


haha that was the idea


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

AesopRocks247 #23:hihi:

wonder where this will go?
cool, cool luvin all the dirt tanks getting added uproud:


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Plants are growing growing


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, lastweek's tropical storm left me without power for a whole seven days. The fish lived, except for two rainbows that apparently vanished into another dimension. I have an idea that they jumped out and the cats quickly ate them.. On the other hand my lotus is finally sprouting up, seems to be taking really kindly to the dirted substrate.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well i picked up a couple new rainbows to replace the two lost kamakazi's. And got a couple new plants while i was at it. A huuge cryptspiralis and a couple brown crypts.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

. Got a new top atlast, no more stupid brace to hold the tank together.


----------



## dundee (Sep 14, 2011)

AesopRocks247,

I really like your tank. I'm in the process of gathering parts for my walstad 55 gallon. I actually have the same light as you and I was worried about too much light. Looks like you're having no problems! Keep up the good work!


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice tank. Did you get our plants from a local LFS?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

wow that filled in quick.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> Nice tank. Did you get our plants from a local LFS?


Yep everything came from two LFS and most of it was taken out of my 29g believe it or not.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

dundee said:


> AesopRocks247,
> 
> I really like your tank. I'm in the process of gathering parts for my walstad 55 gallon. I actually have the same light as you and I was worried about too much light. Looks like you're having no problems! Keep up the good work!


Ive been doing pretty well. A little brown algae but thats pretty normal with a new tank. Theres still a lot of leached nutrients in the water column from the dirt. Itll take some more weeks to fully settle down. The tanins are slowly fading away.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Suspended the lights and raised them up a bit more.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Growing in nicely


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow its getting very thick & lush!

i'm going to be like sara and ask for some BIGGER pics.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have horrible internet so i cant upload my pics from my nikon. Ill try to go to my parents house and steal some internets.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigger


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

More


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't know if you have alreAdy gone over this but what bulb combo are you useing? I just bought a glo and would enjoy some insight


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sd760 said:


> Don't know if you have alreAdy gone over this but what bulb combo are you useing? I just bought a glo and would enjoy some insight


Two of the life glo bulbs


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. Curious why u went with life? Am I missing somthing why not grow. In all seriousness not a joke


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the bigger shots! looks even better now that you can see some more detail in the pics.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sd760 said:


> Thanks. Curious why u went with life? Am I missing somthing why not grow. In all seriousness not a joke


There is only marineglo(blue) powerglo(purple) and lifeglo(white).
The fixture came with one lifeglo and one powerglo. The lifeglo bulbs are more full spectrum and i like the way they light up the tank. More similar to midday sun. The mixture of powerglo and lifeglo was nice but it seems a little too blue for my taste.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

A little off topic, I have the same deal with the cross brace on my main 55. How is that clamp working for you? I'm thinking it's way easier than putting a new brace on, or completely moving my tank to a new 55


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

1987 said:


> A little off topic, I have the same deal with the cross brace on my main 55. How is that clamp working for you? I'm thinking it's way easier than putting a new brace on, or completely moving my tank to a new 55


The brace worked nicely, but I tracked down a new top at a LFS for only like 20 bucks. So now its good as new. You only need to remove about 15-20 gallons to put the new top in place.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

You could even take a piece of flat metal and bend the ends to make a brace to fit over the top. If you can track down a newtop piece, most LFS stores carrythem or are happy to order one for you. Theyre pretty cheap. About the same as one of those clamps.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Took these out of my pond in the front of my house . Nom nom nom.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's awesome. What was there diet? Anything specific? Any pond pics?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know how many thousands of gallons the pond is. It's pretty huge. It's about eight feet deep in the middle. Those are largemouth bass and they eat pretty much whatever they can get; bugs,fish,frogs,flies. They are really delicious and the pond is full of them.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

That is my dream some day - to have a fish pond (a real one - not a koi pond).

We have the land and the equipment to dig it but getting permits would probably be a hassle and we don't get enough rain here for it to naturally fill.


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

So how long does it take to clear up? I'm on my 2nd day prior to adding topsoil. Do you leave filter and powerhead on while waiting for the tank to clear up?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

madness said:


> That is my dream some day - to have a fish pond (a real one - not a koi pond).
> 
> We have the land and the equipment to dig it but getting permits would probably be a hassle and we don't get enough rain here for it to naturally fill.


It's a natural spring fed pond, the land owner decided rather than having a swamp in his front yard he would much rather have a pond and stocked it well. Now I'm benefiting from the years of fish lovin. It's a pretty awesome feeling walking out of your door and throwing in a spinner and catching a 3 lb large mouth bass like its nothing, and cooking it up for dinner.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wingz said:


> So how long does it take to clear up? I'm on my 2nd day prior to adding topsoil. Do you leave filter and powerhead on while waiting for the tank to clear up?


It'll take a week or so to clear out. I just ran my filters and did large water changes. After the cloudiness goes it'll start to leach tannins. That process is still continuing. Apparently it takes a few months to chill out.


----------



## Wingz (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you add any fish after the first week of setup?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wingz said:


> Did you add any fish after the first week of setup?


Yeah I put in rainbows after two in a half weeks and they were fine. My filters were already cycled.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for this thread! It has helped me a lot with my first dirt tank. I'm off to the store to see about some more plants. 

Looks great by the way!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tank update. I'm glad everyone enjoys it as much as me.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

still looks awesome!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Lighting is a 48" GLO 2-T5HO


What is the wattage?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hilde said:


> What is the wattage?


2x50 watts


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Are you injecting Co2? If yes always? Dosing Excel?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Been adding excel every few days


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fish Picks and Tank shot. New aponogeton boivinianus.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice rainbows!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> very nice rainbows!


i finally got internet and busted out the real camera.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Took out the wood and moved some stuff around.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rollin with a single t5 fixture, using my double fixture on my 75G.


----------



## mallardman12 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love it! I'm setting up my dirt tank over Christmas break! About how long would you say it took for the water to clear up after adding the dirt?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

mallardman12 said:


> I love it! I'm setting up my dirt tank over Christmas break! About how long would you say it took for the water to clear up after adding the dirt?


It took about a week or two. I had a bunch of tannins coming out for a month or so after. What kind of lights are you running?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Loaches








Rainbows


----------



## mallardman12 (Oct 29, 2011)

I will be running a coral life dual T5 HO fixture. Not sure if i'll put both bulbs in though. So you would say the tannins stopped after one month?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

More or less. You'd probably only need on of those bulbs.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gonna grab some more wood to throw in.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

tanks Rollin


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

That look s very nice! Have any trouble keeping your Madagascar Lace from browning? Mine is growing out of control, but after a few weeks the new leaves get brown on them...since it's a lace my Otos wont do work on it, lol.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Daximus said:


> That look s very nice! Have any trouble keeping your Madagascar Lace from browning? Mine is growing out of control, but after a few weeks the new leaves get brown on them...since it's a lace my Otos wont do work on it, lol.


not really, it's not growing very fast.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> not really, it's not growing very fast.


It will take over! I have leaves that are literally 20 inches long and about 5 inches wide. One of my favorite plants though!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope so, ive seen them pretty huge.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Heck the tank in my sig is a dirt tank I started in April and the reason why my next two tanks are dirt. I agree though that once you plant it, you do not remove or rescape because that is sure to cause a f*ing mess and a world of problems. Case in point my test tank before the Finnex I did some fooling with plants and it ended up a brown, disgusting mess.
> 
> How about a dirt club logo! Someone run with it!!


I see how this can be a problem, especially at first. However my 10 gallon has a gravel cap instead of sand and it's not uniform size.  Also the dirt is now more of a solid than it was when I first started the tank. I pulled all of the rooted Anacharis out of one section and it barely disturbed the soil roud:


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Dirt logo


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

msharper said:


> Dirt logo


Haha! That's awesome dude


----------

